# See Things Differently



## Modifeye

One of my favourite things to do is to take a photo of something and try to envision what it could become. I love to spend hours retouching photographs and using some other shots to create new surreal like scenes. Let me know what you think of one of my favourite pieces!




It all started with a shot of a Rhino at the zoo...


----------



## cynicaster

Wow--that is extremely cool.  Not that it's the only thing at play here, but I envy your Photoshop skills!


----------



## MiFleur

I really like it, very nice!


----------



## Mike Lamb

Well, that's damned good.  Reminds me of *Pawel Kuczynski.  *


----------



## nola.ron

Sick! Love it.


----------



## Modifeye

Thanks guys! I have other works with this similar style that I'll post eventually. Or you could check out my FB page! (in my sig) Cheers


----------



## minicoop1985

Wow. Stunning. And incredibly creative, too.


----------



## Shipman

Very original, super cool


----------



## mmaria

Went trough your fb and wow! I'm amazed with your thinking process.


----------



## Ilovemycam

Amazing. 

Nice shot of the rhino just by itself!


----------



## Tiller

Very well done


----------



## Luke345678

Ok.... this is awesome!  
Good job!


----------



## Modifeye

My latest work, shot yesterday. I'm very close to finishing this one, but thought I'd post it for some final adjustment input. 



View attachment 55358


----------



## Geaux

Love them both.

Amazing stuff man


----------



## minicoop1985

Now I don't see the way you do initially, but seeing the way the polar bear is situated in the first and second pics I totally see why you chose those two pictures to put together. Simply fantastic.


----------



## Modifeye

Thanks guys, it is really difficult sometimes to find an animal pic that will work. If I feel that a picture has potential (in this case the polar bear shot) I will stare at it for a while, and try to picture what could surround it. The rocks formed a cool ledge for it so I went downtown Toronto to find something that had a drop off like that. I assumed I'd find something like that at the marina, maybe with some boats in the shot or something, but then I saw the construction site and it was just too perfect.


----------



## Modifeye

Went for a hike a little while ago and as I was getting ready to go home I saw this stump that was lit in an interesting way. I immediately saw it as being a house of some sort based on its shape. 



And here is what I'm working on/near complete. Open for C/C! Cheers


----------



## Geaux

Wow, newest one is fantastic. You have such a great and creative mind


----------



## julianliu

Good job. How long did you retouch each one ?


----------



## Modifeye

Thanks guys!

Hours of retouching:

Rhino - 8-10 hours
Polar Bear - 4 hours
Treehouse - 5 hours


----------



## minicoop1985

Wow, that's awesome. With creativity like this, I always look forward to your next post.


----------



## annamaria

Wow that is amazing and definitely different in a good way.  I really like the polar bear. Great photoshop skills.


----------



## DarkShadow

I have no idea how this is done but you do it extremely well. This is Just amazing.


----------



## Modifeye

Latest work!

"Riders on the Storm"


All started from this image!


----------



## squirrels

I love it. I also loved the original shot, and then I saw it was "jerseysewer.jpg" and loved it even more!


----------



## ratssass

...very cool,stuff!!!!


----------



## Jerry75

Awesome, supercool pictures!


----------



## minicoop1985

Most impressive.


----------



## Bend The Light

Subscribing to the this thread...superb work.


----------



## paigew

Ummmmmm, yes, these are bad ass. Love it!


----------



## weags77

By FAR the most original and creative things I have seen here. These should be selling for big bucks ! Subscribed just to see what's next. Amazing...


----------



## Modifeye

All your kind words mean so much to me, so I thank you! I'm really trying to grow my Facebook page and would love your support there as well! I post a lot more there as well as process work and other fun projects. 

I'm currently working on a photo that I think will be my best work, can't wait to finish it! Thanks again 

www.facebook.com/modifeye


----------



## Modifeye

Latest work! This is *incomplete* as I have a few things to change/fix. I wanted to post for some C/C.


----------



## oldhippy

Fantastic imagination, I am truly impressed.


----------



## amolitor

Interesting concept. I am disappointed to see that what's underneath the zipper is just train tracks, though


----------



## Modifeye

amolitor said:


> Interesting concept. I am disappointed to see that what's underneath the zipper is just train tracks, though



I just KNEW someone would mention that! haha Yes that is a big reason why this remains incomplete... I had a few different things underneath there but wasn't too happy with them. I'm still exploring that. Thanks


----------



## oldhippy

Modifeye said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting concept. I am disappointed to see that what's underneath the zipper is just train tracks, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just KNEW someone would mention that! haha Yes that is a big reason why this remains incomplete... I had a few different things underneath there but wasn't too happy with them. I'm still exploring that. Thanks
Click to expand...


clouds? That would be cool. Or goldfish. What a neat concept  you have going. A little like M C Escher


----------



## weags77

amolitor said:


> Interesting concept. I am disappointed to see that what's underneath the zipper is just train tracks, though



Ill withhold judgement. As of now I actually like just having the tracks there, but I'm very interested to see what it looks like with something else. 

Maybe clouds, as old hippie suggested, is a good idea, kinda like a reflection ?


----------



## amolitor

The underside of another train?


----------



## minicoop1985

It's got AWESOME potential. As for under the zipper.... Magma? Sharks with frickin laser beams on their foreheads? But no, really, magma would be pretty cool.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

pubic hair


----------



## Lmarc

Wow!  Great composite!  But I wouldn't want to meet that rhino in a dark alley....or a savannah.  :crazy:


----------



## Modifeye

After tinkering around with a bunch of different concepts, I like this direction. It's like the zipper is connecting a 'cracked' earth. 


As always, I'd love your criticism! Still open to suggestions!


----------



## Modifeye

Working on this project, looking for comments/suggestions. It's not done, got a few things to change (for example the car in the middle). 


Cheers


----------



## weags77

I'm afraid any suggestion I'd make would pale in creative comparison to yours but maybe something post apocalyptic causing the pieces of that scene to be strewn about or maybe some form of storm ripping through there. I need something to make the puzzle concept more obvious as this image has amazing potential IMO as it took me a few looks before I saw the puzzle pieces. 

Awesome job though so far, really this is beyond anything I've personally scene from an artistic perspective. Both the concepts and way you do them is amazing to me.


----------



## Amocholes

Wonderful!


----------



## ratssass

man,what vision/creativity!! Awesome stuff!!


----------



## Modifeye

Thanks guys! Final!


----------



## minicoop1985

THAT is INCREDIBLE. Absolutely INCREDIBLE.


----------



## Buma

On the top of the creativity, Congrats ;-)


----------



## Modifeye

Latest! C/C!


----------



## manicmike

I hate you.



Exceptional work, as always.


----------



## Modifeye

Haven't been on here in a while! Here is a project I just finished!

_First Contact_


----------



## treeafodo

Very creative. I like all of them. I also gave your facebook page a like.


----------



## BillM

I'm really glad this thread came back, simply amazing :thumbup:


----------



## thelittlewhimsy

LOVE your work!!! Finally, some awesome composites that aren't all morbid and dark! Love your imagination, simplicity, and fun take on things.


----------



## Stormtrooperstu

Very cool.


----------



## Braineack

Modifeye said:


> Thanks guys! Final!
> 
> View attachment 61610




Not feeling the sky in this one.  looks too forced, the perspective is off.  I'd rather see the sky as is and keep it to the ground--which looks great.


----------



## JustJazzie

What phenomenal work! Composites have always been a fascination of mine, (Jerey Ulesman has been a lifelong favorite)  What a fantastic imagination you have! The tree house shot is my top pick, though only by a small margin. Thanks for sharing your hard work!


----------



## minicoop1985

Awesome. I love what you did with the scale of the swimmer vs the otter.


----------



## Modifeye

Braineack said:


> Modifeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys! Final!
> 
> View attachment 61610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not feeling the sky in this one.  looks too forced, the perspective is off.  I'd rather see the sky as is and keep it to the ground--which looks great.
Click to expand...


Appreciate all the comments guys! Braineack, this one was a battle for me. I tossed and turned forever deciding whether to leave the sky or not. I posted this version on here and about a month later decided that I didn't like it as much, good call! I agree with you completely, sometimes you try to do too much.


----------



## scotts2014se

Amazing stuff! Now I have to sell my camera! 58 likes with only 49 posts, and 50 of them from this thread alone!? I cant wait for what's next.


----------



## Braineack

Modifeye said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modifeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys! Final!
> 
> View attachment 61610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not feeling the sky in this one.  looks too forced, the perspective is off.  I'd rather see the sky as is and keep it to the ground--which looks great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Appreciate all the comments guys! Braineack, this one was a battle for me. I tossed and turned forever deciding whether to leave the sky or not. I posted this version on here and about a month later decided that I didn't like it as much, good call! I agree with you completely, sometimes you try to do too much.
Click to expand...



yeah i see it now, i think i like that one better.


----------



## Modifeye

I'm baaaaack, with another project to share. Here is the original shot, followed by what I turned it into. C/C and questions welcome!

"Summer's Coming" 





Cheers


----------



## scotts2014se

I like it, but, from what I have see from your previous work, this is kind of weak. It's your fault for setting the bar so high early on.


----------



## manaheim

These are reeeeeeeeeeeeeeally nicely put together.  I think the polar bear one works better, personally, but regardless... very neat. Thank you for sharing these.


----------



## Modifeye

Latest.

With the Birds I'll Share this Lonely View

Wanted to evoke some emotion in this one, tried to create some kind of tension in this photo. A calm day with a man enjoying the view, not knowing the immense danger he is in as the mountain rock he stands on is in fact, alive. 

Original shot - just a crappy snapshot from the zoo.


----------



## CdTSnap

Thats fricken cool man!


----------



## Raincheck

Hi,

Really love your shots here very creative and well executed it gives me inspiration to do something like it myself, thanks for sharing..!

Rain...


----------



## Mtothepoweroftwo

very cool work!


----------



## Modifeye

Raincheck said:


> Hi,
> 
> Really love your shots here very creative and well executed it give me inspiration to do something like it myself, thanks for sharing..!
> 
> Rain...



Thanks! Love to hear that.


----------



## vipgraphx

Great stuff indeed!


----------



## Modifeye

Latest project!

Return of the King


Stemmed from this basic shot from the zoo. C/C welcome!


----------



## Raj_55555

Wow! I have to say there's so much I can learn just by looking at this stuff.. Insta like, both here and on your FB. You've a new fan!


----------



## sscarmack

Needs a helicopter flying above haha


----------



## sashbar

Modifeye said:


> After tinkering around with a bunch of different concepts, I like this direction. It's like the zipper is connecting a 'cracked' earth.
> View attachment 60970
> 
> As always, I'd love your criticism! Still open to suggestions!



Have you tried the sky and clouds to complement the sky above?  That would be very Magrittesque


----------



## pyzik

I've always wanted to be good at this!
Great work.


----------



## snerd

Really fantastic stuff! The first image of the rhino made me sad. What a terrible fate for a majestic animal.


----------



## Modifeye

Hey! Haven't been posting on here in a long time since I recently moved. But I do have a project to share. Not quite sure if this one is 'done' .. looking for input, what do you like, what don't you like? Thanks!


----------



## scotts2014se

I like it but think it needs a couple rough passes with the roller over the mountain.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------

